# john ott



## lefty (Nov 25, 2006)

i was reading jorge cevantes grow bible and in it they mention john ott. he is a hort biologist and designed a flo bulb that is comperable to sunlight. seeing this i ran to home depot and voila ,they had ,and i bought 2 ott lights and a lamp set (40watts a pc) AND AM NOW germ seed :ccc: UNDER THEM. ANYONE USE THESE B-FORE?........................thanx lefty


----------



## j2x (Nov 26, 2006)

i haven't heard of them, but would be curious.  how many lumens and what temp?


----------



## rockydog (Nov 26, 2006)

j2x said:
			
		

> i haven't heard of them, but would be curious. how many lumens and what temp?


 
What are they just CFLs?


----------



## lefty (Dec 2, 2006)

no they are regular t12 40 watt flos that are spectrum asjusted to simulate real sunlight. from what ive heard they have really updated the flos and cfls for growing. they still are on the weak side for flowering but they are getting better for over all growth. they used to just coat them to get on the blue end of the spectrum ,but they have now did some adjustments to make them more sun simulated. nothing beats hid and hps.


----------

